# Outdoor adventure jobs?



## foodie1 (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi Everyone! 

I'm new on this forum and this is my first post. My partner and I are thinking of moving to Italy (we are also considering 2 other countries, so nothing is confirmed yet). I am half Italian and was born in Italy. I went to school there for a while and so can speak the language. My partner is not Italian and cannot speak Italian. We are both in our mid-twenties. I need some advice and information on the following:

1. How easy will it be to find a job for a non-Italian speaker?

2. My partner is from New Zealand and has experience in outdoor adventure (he's an experienced rock climbing instructor) and would like to do something in this field. Are there any companies you can recommend that would hire him? We are looking to relocate specifically to Trentino or Umbria.

Any advice about finding jobs in Italy for expats is highly appreciated!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Are you married? If not he'll need a visa. A work visa won't be easy.

Non-Italian speaker will only allow you the sort of jobs that deal with tourists. Even then plenty of English speakers to compete against.


----------

